# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Xác máy Kitamura TX 80 lên điện AE cho ý kiến ạ

## Minh Trần

Có xác máy này E dự lấy về lên điện Mach3 chạy nhờ AE cho ý kiến để triển khai, mục đích tiện hàng nhôm và sắt phôi nhỏ ngắn

Máy còn động cơ trục chính 7.5/11kw,và động cơ Z, thiếu bơm hủy lực, cụm chống tâm, máy đời 1983 băng bản và mang cá, vít me hình như bước 5, phần cơ còn khá cứng, máy đang dùng collet rút không có mâm cặp

Giá chủ bãi đang đòi khoảng 27tr.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh thấy sức mình kham nỗi cái turret xoay đầu đó ko? nếu ko thì tìm loại máy tiện có bàn gá dao rãnh T, kiểu tiện offset cho nó dễ làm.
Cái đầu trục chính thì muốn dùng nguyên kẹp rút cũng dc, ko muốn thì thay mâm cặp khác vào.

27tr nếu xác ve chai, rơ rụng thì quá mắc, nhưng nếu đc xem kỹ, dùng đồng hồ so test runout các trục mà vẫn còn ngon lành, hợp công việc thì quá đẹp rồi. Mình làm cơ khí, nếu có cơ hội test bằng dụng cụ thì cứ test để đảm bảo mua về ko tốn kém theo các chi phí sửa chữa thay thế linh kiện nữa.

Cách test runout của 2 trục X-Y, trục chính bằng đồng hồ xo thì em nghĩ anh biết, nếu ko thì hỏi, sẽ có người hướng dẫn cho anh.

----------


## hung1706

Con máy này nó bị luộc gần hết rồi, 27tr để làm hàng nhôm nhỏ nhỏ thì bác mua con tiện dạng bàn sàng, máy mini đầy đủ đồ chơi ngon hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có xác máy này E dự lấy về lên điện Mach3 chạy nhờ AE cho ý kiến để triển khai, mục đích tiện hàng nhôm và sắt phôi nhỏ ngắn
> 
> Máy còn động cơ trục chính 7.5/11kw,và động cơ Z, thiếu bơm hủy lực, cụm chống tâm, máy đời 1983 băng bản và mang cá, vít me hình như bước 5, phần cơ còn khá cứng, máy đang dùng collet rút không có mâm cặp
> 
> ................................


Có vẻ cái đầu spindle của ông bagat xuất ra từ chỗ này  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## Minh Trần

Chỗ này lắp động cơ trục X và động cơ xoay mâm dao Cụ !

----------

